# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  شبهة: لم يعذب الله الكفار ابدا؟ اليس من العدل ان يعذبهم مقدار ما عاشوه في الارض؟

## ابا إسماعيل الجزائري

السلام عليكم وارجوا ان اجد الاجابة عند الاخوة الكرام 
قبل اسبوع من اليوم ، بينما نحن نوزع كتب اسلامية لغير المسلمين  اذ دخل علينا شاب فاخد بعض الكتب  واستأذن بطرح سؤال فقلنا نعم تفضل فقال:
لماذا يعذب الله الذين لايؤمنون به اشد العذاب ابد الابدين وهو غني عن تعذيبهم اليس من العدل ان تكون مدة تعذيبهم اياهم المقدار الذي عاشوه في الارض 
فبدأ بعض الاخوة الحاضرين يحاولون اقناعه ولكن كل الاجابات لم تروي غليلي 
فارجوا ان اجد ما يشفي الصدر عند احد الاخوة في هذا المجلس المبارك

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

من بلغه دين الاسلام ولم يؤمن فقد انقطع العذر في حقه وكان من الكافرين المستحقين للخلود في النار طال عمره أم قصر ما دام لم يحقق سبب النجاة قبل حلول أجله؛ فإنه لو أسلم قبل الغرغرة  بساعة كان من الناجين ولو عاش قبلها كافراً مئة سنة؛ فليست العبرة بمدة حياته كافراً بل العبرة بإتيانه بشرط النجاة.
والخلود في النار للكافرين هو عين العدل، رجل أرسل الله إليه الرسل وأنزل مع رسله الكتب وأزاح عنه العلل و زين له الحق وبين له طريقه وقبح له الباطل وحذره طريقه، ومكنه من الهداية وأمده بالنعم الدنيوية في الأبدان والمآكل والمشارب والمناكح والمساكن ثم كفر نعمة سيده وأشرك معه غيره واستكبر عن عبادته واتبع هواه وقدم طاعة شيطانه على طاعة خالقه ومدبره هل يستوي بعبد أذعن لربه بالتوحيد و أطاع رسله وإن قصر في العمل؟ ، ثم إن هذا الخلود للكافرين شيء من أشياء يظهر بها عظيم منزلة التوحيد والايمان الذي هو مقصد خلق الخلق، وظهور حسن أحكام الله ودينه بل أصل دينه مما يحبه الله تعالى، ومما ينشرح أهل الايمان به نفساً ويزادادون به إيماناً ويثبتون به على الصراط المستقيم.
وثمة أصول محكمة في هذا الباب لا بد للمسلم من معرفتها منها:
الأول: أن الله لا يظلم لا في أحكامه القدرية و لا الشرعية، قال تعالى: (إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة) وقال: (ولا يظلم ربك أحداً)، وخلود الكافرين حكم قدري، ولا أحسن من الله حكما لمن أيقن قال تعالى: ( ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون)
الثاني: أن الله يضع الضلال في محله اللائق به، قال تعالى: ( ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه) وقال: ( ولو علم الله فيهم خيراً وأسمعهم ) وقال: ( أفرأيت من اتخذه الهاه هواه وأضله الله على علم ) فأضله الله عالماً به وبما يليق به.
إجابة عاجلة غفر الله لكاتبها تقصيره وضعفه ألزمني بها تأخر الإجابة من غيري ممن هو أولى مني، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو القاسم

قال الله عز وجل "ولو رُدوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه" فهذه الآية إخبار من الله العليم بالغيب أن هؤلاء الكافرين المعذبين في النار لو أعيدوا لدار الدنيا لعادوا لكفرهم فاقتضى ذلك تخليدهم فلا يطهرهم إلا المكث الدائم..لكن يبقى سؤال:ولكنهم لم يكفروا إلا سبعين سنة أو ستين أو مئة ..إلخ..فكيف يخلدهم على مالم يصدر منهم؟, وإذا وصل النقاش إلى هنا فأمسكوا..وعدل الله لا يقاس بعدل المخلوقين وليس مدلوله مثله, كأي صفة من صفاته سبحانه وتعالى
واذكروا"لا يسأل عما يَفعل وهم يسألون"..وقولوا "آمنا بالله كل من عند ربنا"
واعلموا أن الله لا يخلد أحداً حتى يعذر إليه فيجعله بمثابة المختار لمصيره "لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسيل"

----------


## ابا إسماعيل الجزائري

بارك الله في احبتي في الله ولكن سؤالي هل الله عز وجل لا يرحم ابدا الكافر اذا كان في النار خالدا فيها ولايخفف عنه العذاب ولايموت فيها ولا يحيا وكلما نضجت جلودهم بدل جلده بجلد غيره ليذوق العذاب ويشرب الحميم الماء المغلى التي تسقط منه فروة الوجه قبل شرابه و اكله من شجرة الزقوم وهذا ابد الابدين،فأين رحمة الله ؟

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

استعذ بالله أبا اسماعيل.
إلى هنا حسبك.
عقلك القاصر هو الذي لا يرى رحمة في أحكام الله القدرية في حق الكافرين يوم القيامة.
من أكرمه الله بالاسلام فليحمد ربه ويشتغل بطاعة ربه، ولا يتتبع خطوات الشيطان ووسوسته فيلقيه -والعياذ بالله- في مهاوي سوء الظن بالله رب العالمين.

----------


## أسـامة

تحدث الإمام ابن القيم عن هذه الجزئية في كتاب شفاء العليل، في الأبواب 22 و23.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله في احبتي في الله ولكن سؤالي هل الله عز وجل لا يرحم ابدا الكافر اذا كان في النار خالدا فيها ولايخفف عنه العذاب ولايموت فيها ولا يحيا وكلما نضجت جلودهم بدل جلده بجلد غيره ليذوق العذاب ويشرب الحميم الماء المغلى التي تسقط منه فروة الوجه قبل شرابه و اكله من شجرة الزقوم وهذا ابد الابدين،فأين رحمة الله ؟


بارك الله فيك 
إجابة على سؤالك الحالي والسابق
وهما ينقسمان ما بين سؤال عن العدل وسؤال عن الرحمة فنقول وبالله التوفيق وبه نستعين وله وحده سبحانه  الحمد والمنة والكرم والجود:
العدل هو أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه ، والظلم هو أن تمنع ذي حق حقه
فعلى سبيل المثال :
نحن كبشر إذا أنت اخترعت جهاز معين ثم أعطيت براءة الاختراع لهذه الشركة دون تلك فهل أنت ظالم؟
وإذا أخذت الاختراع وحرقته ودمرته هل أنت ظلمت الشركات المختصة ؟؟
الإجابة : لا لست ظالما قطعا لأن الاختراع خاص بك وأنت حر فيه 

ولله المثل الأعلى

هذا الكون هو ملك لله تعالى ، فلو أن الله تعالى أخذ الأولين والآخرين بعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة فهو غير ظالم لهم لأنهم ملكه هو وهو خلقهم فلو عذبهم من غير ذنب صدر منهم لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم بل هذا ملكه يتصرف فيه كيف يشاء 

الله خلقنا ورزقنا وأعطانا وهدانا ونعمه سابغة علينا لا نحصيها بل إن من أسلم وأطاع الله تعالى فبهدى من الله وبرحمته ومنته وكرمه ، فلو حاسبنا الله بالعدل لأدخلنا النار، 
فالطائع لم يستحق الجنة بعمله بل يدخل الجنة برحمة الخالق المتعال
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:لن يدخل أحدا عمله الجنة . قالوا : ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لا ، ولا أنا ، إلا أن يتغمدني الله بفضل ورحمة ، فسددوا وقاربوا " متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري ، وفي رواية لمسلم:ليس أحد منكم ينجيه عمله . قالوا : ولا أنت ؟ يا رسول الله ! قال : ولا أنا . إلا أن يتغمدني الله منه بمغفرة ورحمة "

فهذا نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قوم الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه ويصوم ويواصل الصوم ويدعو إلى الله منتصبا في العبادة حتى يأتيه اليقين يقول لن أدخل الجنة بعملي ، فتأمل 

 فالجنة رحمته وليس عدله 

أما النار فهي العدل ولو شئت فقل هي رحمة من وجه !!

قال تعالى : "إن الشرك لظلم عظيم" فكان جزاء الشرك الذي هو ظلم عظيم نارا خالدا فيها 

طيب نستحضر سؤالك عن الزمن ، ليتصل الحديث ويتكامل 

هل العدل أن يعذبهم إلى الأبد أو يعذبهم مقدار ما عصوا؟

نضرب مثالا آخر للتوضيح
هذا أب له أولاد ، يعصيه ولده في لحظة واحدة : يقول له أيها الأب أنت ظالم وكذا وكذا (يسبه سبابا عظيما ويسب أباه وأمه وينعته بالزنا والسرقة وكذا وكذا ...الخ)

كم يستغرق السباب ؟
يستغرق عشر دقائق

الأب يطرد الابن ويحرمه من دخول بيته إلى أن يموت

هل يقول عاقل أن الأب ظالم؟؟؟

الإجابة :
لا ليس ظالما ، بل تجد اللعائن تصب على رأس الولد العاق الكذا وكذا ..

لماذا ؟؟

الإجابة : لأن على قدر الذنب تأتي العقوبة وليس على مقدار وقت الذنب تأتي العقوبة


مثال آخر
السارق سرق في ساعة واحدة 
الزاني استمتع بالزنا يُكرِه فتاة عليه ،  ساعة واحدة

وفي قوانين الدنيا الوضعية يحبس بمقدار كم؟؟ ساعة ؟؟ أم كل ذي جرم يقدر حبسه في القوانين الوضعية العادلة من وجهة نظرههم ككفار 

طيب 
أحق الله أحق أم حق البشر ؟؟

ولله المثل الأعلى 

المشكلة أن هذا الكافر الذي طرح عليك السؤال  لم يعرف ( الله ) ولم يعرف قدر الله وعظمته قال تعالى :" وما قدروا الله حق قدره "

الله تعالى خلق هذا الكائن وسخر له الكون وجعل له العقل ليفكر ويبدع وينتج 

ورزقه الرزق وأعطاه من شتى الألوان والأنواع والنعم فمن سمع لبصر ليد لكذا وكذا ...الخ

ويأتي هذا الكائن فيسب الله تعالى كما يفعل النصارى يقولون له ولد
ويأتي هذا الكائن ويسب الله فيجعله بقرة أو تمثال - تعالى الله عز وجل علوا كبيرا
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيعاند الله مثل اليهود ويتحدى الله ويسبه يقول الله فقير ونحن أغنياء
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيلحد ويجحد الرب جل وعلا ويقول ما للكون من خالق إنما وُجد صدفة
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيخادع الله يحسب أنه - المنافق - على شيء

ويفعل ويفعل ويفعل ...فهذا عدل الله به ولو شئت فقل عذابه في النار عذابا أبديا رحمة من الله فلو عامله الله بتمام العدل لكان العذاب أكبر من ذلك وأشد وأنكى من عذاب النار وهو مستحق لهذا العذاب أيما استحقاق

فإذا عرف الإنسان أن الله تعالى عظيم وكبير وأنه هو العلي الأعلى لعلم مقدار ذنب هذا الكافر الذي عاند وجحد وسب الله تعالى فلو حُكَّمَ فيه لحكم عليه بما هو أفظع من النار

فيعلم السائل أن هذه النار إنما هي أقل مما يستحق الكافر وأنه يستحق أن يعذب ما هو أشد من هذا لأنه طغى وظلم وتجبر وتكبر على ولي نعمته 

الله تعالى تعرف إلينا في الدنيا باسمه (الرحمن) واسمه (الرحيم ) فيحلم ويعفو ولا يمنع الكافر الدنيا وما فيها ، أما يوم القيامة فيغضب ربك غضبا لم يغضب مثله قبل ولا يغضب مثله بعد كما جاء في صحيح البخاري،  فيحاكم الكافر بعدله ، ويتجاوز للمؤمن برحمته

فما أرحمه وما أعدله سبحانه وتعالى ، سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون 


  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "يوضع الميزان يوم القيامة ، فلو وزن فيه السموات والأرض لوسعت ، فتقول الملائكة : يا رب ! لمن يزن هذا ؟ فيقول الله تعالى : لمن شئت من خلقي ، فيقولون : سبحانك ، ما عبدناك حق عبادتك " صححه الألباني لغيره في صحيح الترهيب والترغيب

هؤلاء الذين لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ما عبدوه حق عبادته

فمن عرف عظمة الله جل في علاه لا يقول أين عدل الله في النار، بل يقول اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك ولا تعاملنا بعدلك فلو عاملنا الله بالعدل لأدخلنا النار وهو غير ظالم لنا 

وجاء في الحديث :" اختصمت الجنة والنار إلى ربهما ، فقالت الجنة : يا رب ، ما لها لا يدخلها إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم ، وقالت النار - يعني - أوثرت بالمتكبرين ، فقال الله تعالى للجنة : أنت رحمتي ، وقال للنار : أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء ، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها ، قال : فأما الجنة : فإن الله لا يظلم من خلقه أحدا ، وإنه ينشئ للنار من يشاء ، فيلقون فيها ، فتقول : هل من مزيد ، ثلاثا ، حتى يضع فيها قدمه فتمتلئ ، ويرد بعضها إلى بعض ، وتقول : قط قط قط " رواه البخاري، 

وصحح الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة ما رواه الديلمي قال :وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر خشيت أن يفسد علي ديني وأمري فأتيت أبي بن كعب فقلت أبا المنذر إنه قد وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر فخشيت على ديني وأمري فحدثني من ذلك بشيء لعل الله أن ينفعني به فقال لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل جبل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبل منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وأن ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار ولا عليك أن تأتي أخي عبد الله بن مسعود فتسأله فأتيت عبد الله فسألته فذكر مثل ما قال أبي وقال لي ولا عليك أن تأتي حذيفة فأتيت حذيفة فسألته فقال مثل ما قالا وقال ائت زيد بن ثابت فاسأله فأتيت زيد بن ثابت فسألته فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد ذهبا تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبله منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر كله فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار "


معذرة أطلت ولكن الموقف يستحق الإطالة ولعل الله تعالى يزيل ما علق من هذه الشبهة ويعينك في الرد على هذا الكافر ولعل الله تعالى يجعله في ميزان حسناتك فيسلم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابا إسماعيل الجزائري

بارك الله في الاخ ابو عبد الملك والاخت سارة بنت محمد واسأل الله ان يجزيكما عني خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو القاسم

> هذا الكون هو ملك لله تعالى ، فلو أن الله تعالى أخذ الأولين والآخرين بعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة فهو غير ظالم لهم لأنهم ملكه هو وهو خلقهم فلو عذبهم من غير ذنب صدر منهم لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم بل هذا ملكه يتصرف فيه كيف يشاء


أختي الفاضلة سارة..وفقها الله تعالى
هذا الكلام غريب عن طريقة أهل السنة والجماعة..وهو أشبه بكلام الأشعرية,وآمل ألا يتكلف الإخوة الكرام الكلام فيما هو خارج عن حيز العقل مما لم يطلعنا الله عليه..فمن السهل الاستدراك على ذلك ثم الدخول في دوامة لا حصر لها من الشكوك والله نهانا عن التكلف وعن استعمال العقل في غير ما وضع له,على أني أشكر لك حرصَك البالغ على شفاء غليل السائل فهذا مما تحمدين عليه وقد لاحظت عليك حب إسداء الخير والنفع للناس فجزاك الله خيرا..
لم أقرأ جميع الكلام بعد واستوقفتني هذه العبارة..فإن الأشعرية لما حرفوا صفة الحكمة
لله عز وجل أعني اولوها..كان مقتضى ذلك تجويزهم على الله أن يدخل النار من ظل طول عمره يعبده
والعكس..وهذا من الباطل الظاهر بطلانه ,فربوبيته سبحانه لخلقه من جملة معانيها اتصافه بالحكمة 
وغير ذلك فلا يقال لو انه فعل ذلك لا يكون ظالما لأنه تصرف في ملكه ,,بل الصواب أن يقال:حرم الله الظلم على نفسه
أو أوجب العدل وكتب الرحمة على نفسه ..وإن كان يقدر سبحانه أن يعذب من يشاء ولو دون ذنب لكن هذا ممتنع عليه لتنزهه عن الظم.وذلك كما لو قيل لعالم موقر :هل تستطيع أن تخرج للناس وأنت عريان؟ الجواب :يستطيع لكنه يتنزه عن الشين..ولله المثل الأعلى
وفي الجواب الذي قلتُه أول شيء كفاية للعاقل,فليتأمل ..ولست بذا أمدح قلمي الكليل 
ولا أقلل مما ذكره الفضلاء الكرام-معاذ الله-ولكن كانت إيماءات مقتبسة من كتاب ربي ففيها الغنية والشفاء لمن كان صادقا

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

((إن الحكم إلا لله _يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين))
__((لا يُسئل عما يفعل وهم يسئلون))_
((إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون))
((إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة))

وإذا بقي في النفس شيء فيقال: هل يعقل أن الذي خلق الكون وما فيه ، وينعم على الخلق - بما فيهم من يسب الله عز وجل - منذ بدأ الخلق يظلم خلقه في الدار الآخرة؟

ويلزم من هذه الشبهة أن يقال لماذا يخلد المؤمنون في الجنة ، ولماذا لا يجازون يقدر ما عاشوا في الأرض فقط ، وتبدأ حينئذ الشبة تتلوها الأخرى ، فينصح الأخ أن يقول لا إله إلا الله ، كما أوصانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الحالة.

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

وإياك أخي الفاضل وفقك الله ونفع بك وجعلك للمتقين إماما.
مشاركتي الثانية لم أرد بها إلا علاج الكف والاستعاذة بالله، وهو علاج شرعي في باب الشبهات؛ فلا تحملن على أخيك.

----------


## أبو القاسم

معاذ الله أن أحمل عليك..اللهم آمين ولك بمثل ..أشكرك حقا على دعائك الجميل
وأنت حبيبي في ربي,ولكن تكلمت بعامة ولم أعنك خصوصا
------
والنار لا توصف بأنها رحمة..هذا تكلف بعيد ,, فالله نص على أن رحمته في الآخرة خاصة بأوليائه فقال جل ثناؤه"ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء" أي من جهل الأصل ثم بين الاستحقاق "فسأكتبها للذين يتقون ويؤتون الزكاة والذين هم بآياتنا يؤمنون "والأدلة في هذا كثيرة جدا..والله الموفق للحق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أختي الفاضلة سارة..وفقها الله تعالى
> هذا الكلام غريب عن طريقة أهل السنة والجماعة..وهو أشبه بكلام الأشعرية,وآمل ألا يتكلف الإخوة الكرام الكلام فيما هو خارج عن حيز العقل مما لم يطلعنا الله عليه..فمن السهل الاستدراك على ذلك ثم الدخول في دوامة لا حصر لها من الشكوك والله نهانا عن التكلف وعن استعمال العقل في غير ما وضع له,على أني أشكر لك حرصَك البالغ على شفاء غليل السائل فهذا مما تحمدين عليه وقد لاحظت عليك حب إسداء الخير والنفع للناس فجزاك الله خيرا..
> لم أقرأ جميع الكلام بعد واستوقفتني هذه العبارة..


أخي الفاضل أبو القاسم

وما تقول في هذا الحديث؟


وصحح الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة ما رواه الديلمي قال :وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر خشيت أن يفسد علي ديني وأمري فأتيت أبي بن كعب فقلت أبا المنذر إنه قد وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر فخشيت على ديني وأمري فحدثني من ذلك بشيء لعل الله أن ينفعني به فقال لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل جبل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبل منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وأن ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار ولا عليك أن تأتي أخي عبد الله بن مسعود فتسأله فأتيت عبد الله فسألته فذكر مثل ما قال أبي وقال لي ولا عليك أن تأتي حذيفة فأتيت حذيفة فسألته فقال مثل ما قالا وقال ائت زيد بن ثابت فاسأله فأتيت زيد بن ثابت فسألته فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد ذهبا تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبله منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر كله فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار "

وهذا الحديث :

وجاء في الحديث :" اختصمت الجنة والنار إلى ربهما ، فقالت الجنة : يا رب ، ما لها لا يدخلها إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم ، وقالت النار - يعني - أوثرت بالمتكبرين ، فقال الله تعالى للجنة : أنت رحمتي ، وقال للنار : أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء ، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها ، قال : فأما الجنة : فإن الله لا يظلم من خلقه أحدا ، وإنه ينشئ للنار من يشاء ، فيلقون فيها ، فتقول : هل من مزيد ، ثلاثا ، حتى يضع فيها قدمه فتمتلئ ، ويرد بعضها إلى بعض ، وتقول : قط قط قط " رواه البخاري، 


وقولي :


> فهذا عدل الله به ولو شئت فقل عذابه في النار عذابا أبديا رحمة من الله فلو عامله الله بتمام العدل لكان العذاب أكبر من ذلك وأشد وأنكى من عذاب النار وهو مستحق لهذا العذاب أيما استحقاق


فالقصد المبالغة في إثبات العدل وهي - في ظني - مقبولة إن شاء الله تعالى في هذا الموقف 

وإن كنت وقت كتابتها شعرت أن في النفس شيء منها  فللمشرفين بارك الله فيهم تركها لو كان ظاهرا في السياق أن المقصود المبالغة إثبات صفة العدل وليس إثبات أن النار رحمة ، وإلا حذفها لو كان هذا غير واضح.

ونشكر الأخ أبا القاسم على نصحه وإرشاده لإخوانه وحرصه على الخير
بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المداخلة والنصيحة

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

> بارك الله في الاخ ابو عبد الملك والاخت سارة بنت محمد واسأل الله ان يجزيكما عني خير الجزاء


وإياك أخي الفاضل وفقك الله ونفع بك وجعلك للمتقين إماما.
مشاركتي الثانية لم أرد بها إلا علاج الكف والاستعاذة بالله، وهو علاج شرعي في باب الشبهات؛ فلا تحملن على أخيك.

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

الأخ أبا القاسم وفقك الله ونفع بك

----------


## أبو القاسم

مدلوله أنه لو عذبهم لكان غير ظالم وليس فيه انه عذبهم بغير ذنب,ففرق بين الأمرين ..أما حديث البخاري فهذه اللفظة غلط من الراوي..فهي لفظة شاذة أو إن شئت مقلوبة لأن عامة طرق الحديث ليس فيها ذلك 
وقد قطع العلامة الإمام ابن تيمية وغيره من المحققين أنها شاذة,وبيان ذلك باختصار أن الحديث من رواية أبي هريرة
ولفظك الذي وضعتيه من طريق صالح بن كيسان عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة..
لكن رواه عن الأعرج أبو الزناد ومن طريقه عن أبي هريرة وكل الطرق إلى أبي الزناد بلفظ "الجنة" 
ورواه أيوب وهشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين به وليس فيه أن الله ينشيء للنار خلقا!
وكذا بقية طرقه كطريق همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة..وغيره..
على أن النكارة في المتن ظاهرة معارضة للأصول المتقررة في الكتاب والسنة
فهي أمارة على علة في الحديث حتى لو لم تكن العلة ظاهرة كما في حالتنا هذه فهي بينة ولله الحمد
وأخرج الإمام مسلم عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" احتجت الجنة والنار فقالت النار في الجبارون والمتكبرون وقالت الجنة في ضعفاء الناس ومساكينهم فقضى بينهما فقال للجنة إنما أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي وقال للنار إنما أنت عذابي أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي 
وهذا جواب سريع..لاضطراري للخروج
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

> الأخ أبا القاسم وفقك الله ونفع بك


 رضي الله عنك وبارك فيك..اللهم ربنا آمين

----------


## طارق منينة

ولكن اذكر اني قرات لابن القيم رحمه الله قولا شبيها لما قالته اختنا
والله اعلم
ثم اني اقول دائما انه اذا سألت الكافر عن موقفه مما يفعل هل سيفعله دائما فسيقول لك نعم والى الابد
مثل مثلا الحاكم الكافر الظالم فلو تُرك له الامر اي تعذيب المؤمنين او تعذيب غيرهم لفعله الى الابد ويقول اكثرهم مالنا ولله اننا نريد ان نفعل مانريد وهم مصممون على مايفعلون ويشرعون والجزاء من جنس العمل

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا الذي قلته أيها النبيل هو مفاد قول الله تعالى "ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه"
والخلاصة :أن المرء مادام قامت عنده البراهين على صحة الإسلام دينا هو الحق وحده
فلا ينبغي أن يخوض فيما وراء حدود عقله ويسأل عن أفعال الله مستشكلا أو معارضاً
"ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم "..بل يكون لسان حاله:سمعنا وأطعنا كلٌ من عند ربنا
وحسبه أن يعلم أن الله حرم الظلم على نفسه ,فيثيب المحسن على إحسانه ويعاقب المسيء
ويعفو عن كثير ..وإلا أشبه حال الذين يجعلون القران عضين..فليس ذا من الموقنين 
والله أعلم

----------


## طارق منينة

من المعلوم ان الله لايفعل امرا الا بحكمة فالخلق وارسال الرسل والاحكام كلها بحكمة
والله عز وجل لايظلم احدا وهو اعلم بما خلق ومن ظلم واهل الجنة واهل النار وهو سبحانه يخرج من النار من يستحق ويعذب من يستحق ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لهداهم ولاخرجهم منها لكنه اعلم بالنفوس منا واعلم باهل الجنة واهل النار منا

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> مدلوله أنه لو عذبهم لكان غير ظالم وليس فيه انه عذبهم بغير ذنب,ففرق بين الأمرين ..أما حديث البخاري فهذه اللفظة غلط من الراوي..فهي لفظة شاذة أو إن شئت مقلوبة لأن عامة طرق الحديث ليس فيها ذلك 
> وقد قطع العلامة الإمام ابن تيمية وغيره من المحققين أنها شاذة,وبيان ذلك باختصار أن الحديث من رواية أبي هريرة
> ولفظك الذي وضعتيه من طريق صالح بن كيسان عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة..
> لكن رواه عن الأعرج أبو الزناد ومن طريقه عن أبي هريرة وكل الطرق إلى أبي الزناد بلفظ "الجنة" 
> ورواه أيوب وهشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين به وليس فيه أن الله ينشيء للنار خلقا!
> وكذا بقية طرقه كطريق همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة..وغيره..
> على أن النكارة في المتن ظاهرة معارضة للأصول المتقررة في الكتاب والسنة
> فهي أمارة على علة في الحديث حتى لو لم تكن العلة ظاهرة كما في حالتنا هذه فهي بينة ولله الحمد
> وأخرج الإمام مسلم عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" احتجت الجنة والنار فقالت النار في الجبارون والمتكبرون وقالت الجنة في ضعفاء الناس ومساكينهم فقضى بينهما فقال للجنة إنما أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي وقال للنار إنما أنت عذابي أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل 

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم وجزاكم خيرا على حرصكم على الخير 

ولكن أرى أنه كان من الأفضل فتح صفحة خاصة بهذا النقاش لمدارسة الأمر

وأقول بالنسبة لحديث ابن ماجة فقد حسنه الوادعي وذكر ابن القيم أنه قد تلقاه أهل السنة بالقبول والله تعالى أعلم

وبالنسبة لحديث البخاري فالحكم بقلب الحديث لا يُتحدث فيه بهذه السهولة لمكانة الكتاب، وهذا الأمر أيضا يحتاج لمدارسة وبحث 

بارك الله فيكم ، الله عز وجل يعامل العباد ما بين الفضل والعدل ولله تعالى الإرادة المطلقة والحكمة المطلقة ، وعلى هذه العبارة السابقة مدار حديثي السابق. وربما لم أعبر لغويا بالشكل الصحيح وربما يحتاج كلامي لإعادة صياغة وضبط فسأراجع كلامي بتأن والله المستعان.

بشكل عام نصيحتكم في ذهني وسأفكر فيها جيدا وأبحث على مهل، فإن وجدت أنني كنتُ على خطأ فسيكون لي عودة للموضوع لتصويب ذلك الخطأ إن شاء الله تعالى .

وإن شئتَ أن ينقل المشرفون الأفاضل المشاركات المتعلقة بهذه المدارسة في صفحة مستقلة لعلها تستمر ونستفيد منها يكون أفضل . وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي الفاضلة سارة:مع الأسف ..الانتصار للرأي ,كان هو الذي لمسته من ردك..مع أنك ممن يدعو للإذعان للحق
ولست في وارد الدخول في جدال لا أحبه,وما قلته فيه كفاية لمن كان على جادة طريق العلم
وقد بينت أن كلامك مشابه لكلام الأشعرية وأن الحديث حتى لو صح-جدلا- فليس فيه تقرير ما قلتيه
والبخاري نفسه أورد الروايات الصحيحة فبين هو نفسه الغلط ,وهناك فرق بين الخطأ في لفظة ونحوها وبين أن يكون في الحديث من أصله فقد بين هذا الغلط الكرماني و ابن حزم وابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن كثير وابن الوزير والبلقيني وغيرهم ,وهؤلاء يعرفون جلالة قدر الجامع الصحيح وليسوا بحاجة لتوصية :ليس من السهل ..إلخ
قال ابن القيم في الزاد: (قال شيخنا :وهذه حجة باطلة فإن هذه اللفظة وقعت غلطاً من بعض الرواة وبينها البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في الحديث الآخر الذي هو الصواب ) حتى من احتمل صححة اللفظ فقد تكلف تأويله بما هو أقرب للتعسف وأوله بغير العذاب قال ابن حجر: (ويمكن التزام أن يكونوا من ذوي الأرواح، ولكن لا يعذبون كما في الخزنة ويحتمل أن يراد بالإنشاء ابتداء إدخال الكفار النار، وعبر عن ابتداء الإدخال بالإنشاء فهو إنشاء الإدخال لا الإنشاء بمعنى ابتداء الخلق..)
فآمل منك التوقف عن الخوض في هذه المسائل الخطيرة التي تنسبين فيها لله ما لا يليق,ولست والله عاجزا عن رد مطول
لكن الله المستعان..أعجب والله من اعتقاد مسلم أن الله يضع في النار خلقا يعذبهم فيها وهم لم يذنبوا قط!
تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو القاسم

أغرب ما في الموضوع أن الأخ الكريم أبا إسماعيل يسأل عن شبهة قد تؤدي بضعاف الإيمان إلى الشك
أفيكون دواؤه أن نزيده شكا ونقول :الله يدخل النار من لا يستحق دخولها أصلا!؟
فلو أني وجدت شخصاً وخشيت عليه من الكفر لأجل هذا فربما قلت له:ورد عن بعض السلف القول بفناء النار
فأعمد للقول المرجوح لمصلحة معتبرة متحققة حتى يزداد رسوخا في الإيمان ,لا أن أزيده شكا وزهدا في دينه
--
خروجا من التصحيح والتضعيف, أود التأكيد على أن معناه لا يفيد ما ذكرته الأخت ,فلا يفهمه بهذا الفهم إلا فرقة الجبرية..قال الإمام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى عن هذا الحديث أنه : (يبين أن العذاب لو وقع لكان لاستحقاقهم ذلك، لا لكونه بغير ذنب)
وهو ما قلته من أول رد..
والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

الجواب في سطر واحد

علم الله في أن الكفار لو عاشوا ألف ألف سنة سوف يبقون على كفرهم
وأن أهل الإيمان لو عاشوا ألف ألف سنة لبقوا على إيمانهم

و الدليل (( *ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار فقالوا يا ليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين* *  ( 27 ) ) (* *بل بدا لهم ما كانوا يخفون من قبل ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون* *  ( 28 ) الأنعام
*

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

> بارك الله في احبتي في الله ولكن سؤالي هل الله عز وجل لا يرحم ابدا الكافر اذا كان في النار خالدا فيها ولايخفف عنه العذاب ولايموت فيها ولا يحيا وكلما نضجت جلودهم بدل جلده بجلد غيره ليذوق العذاب ويشرب الحميم الماء المغلى التي تسقط منه فروة الوجه قبل شرابه و اكله من شجرة الزقوم وهذا ابد الابدين،فأين رحمة الله ؟



أتدري ما الحكمة؟؟؟؟

تخيل لو ان إبنك أخطأ فهل تقوم بضربه ؟ولماذا تقوم بضربه إذا كنت تحبه ؟
هذه هي الحكمة؟

ولله المثل الأعلى فالله حكيم عليم 
هو رحيم بمن يستحق الرحمة وشديد العقاب بمن يستحق العقاب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخ الفاضل أبو القاسم
بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وإياك العدل والإخلاص والإنصاف 
تعلّم يا أخي أن كلامك وحده أو كلامي وحده ليس حجة بذاته وأن من حقي أن أبحث وأتثبت قبل أن أقول لك كلامك صحيح وكلامي خطأ أو العكس.

لأني عندما أتحدث لا أتحدث عن جهل، تماما كما أنك إذ تتحدث لا تتحدث عن جهل

والخطأ وارد سواء منا أو منكم فليس مجرد قولك -المجرد من الإحالة على مراجع - حجة عليّ ، بحيث أنني بعد سماعه لابد أن أعترف بالخطأ وأتوب عن البدعة . 

وأنا ذكرت لكم أنني سأبحث وأقرأ على مهل وبالفعل قدمت هذا البحث على ما سواه ، وبدأت بكتب ابن القيم لأني تذكرت أني قرأت هذا المعنى من قبل 

فبارك الله فيكم  ووجدت أنكم على حق ،  وأن عبارتي التي قلتُ فيها :




> العدل هو أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه ، والظلم هو أن تمنع ذي حق حقه
> فعلى سبيل المثال :
> نحن كبشر إذا أنت اخترعت جهاز معين ثم أعطيت براءة الاختراع لهذه الشركة دون تلك فهل أنت ظالم؟
> وإذا أخذت الاختراع وحرقته ودمرته هل أنت ظلمت الشركات المختصة ؟؟
> الإجابة : لا لست ظالما قطعا لأن الاختراع خاص بك وأنت حر فيه 
> 
> ولله المثل الأعلى
> 
> هذا الكون هو ملك لله تعالى ، فلو أن الله تعالى أخذ الأولين والآخرين بعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة فهو غير ظالم لهم لأنهم ملكه هو وهو خلقهم فلو عذبهم من غير ذنب صدر منهم لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم بل هذا ملكه يتصرف فيه كيف يشاء



عبارة خاطئة لفظا ومعنى 

وأن الصواب أن يقال كما قال ابن القيم في مفتاح دار السعادة وغيره من المراجع:
 فجميع عباده تحت عفوه ورحمته وفضله فما نجا منهم أحدا إلا بعفوه ومغفرته ولا فاز بالجنة إلا بفضله ورحمته وإذا كانت هذه حال العباد فلو عذبهم لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم لا لكونه قادرا عليهم وهم ملكه بل لاستحقاقهم ولو رحمهم لكان ذلك بفضله لا بأعمالهم 

فكل عبارتي السابقة خاطئة لفظا ومعنى ، ونسبها ابن القيم لبعض المبتدعة ، والصواب ومنهج أهل السنة أهل الحق هي العبارة التي ذكرتُها آنفا نقلا عن ابن القيم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على التنبيه والمدارسة والفائدة فقد انتفعنا بك وبتنبيهك وتعلمنا معلومة قيمة فجزاك الله عنا خيرا

واسمح لي أيها الأخ السائل أن أعيد صياغة الرد السابق مرة أخرى في المشاركة التالية حتى إذا احتجتَ إلى نقله للفائدة يكون مرتبا ومنقحا وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك 
إجابة على سؤالك الحالي والسابق
وهما ينقسمان ما بين سؤال عن العدل وسؤال عن الرحمة فنقول وبالله التوفيق وبه نستعين وله وحده سبحانه  الحمد والمنة والكرم والجود:

يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :جميع عباده تحت عفوه ورحمته وفضله فما نجا منهم أحدا إلا بعفوه ومغفرته ولا فاز بالجنة إلا بفضله ورحمته وإذا كانت هذه حال العباد فلو عذبهم لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم لا لكونه قادرا عليهم وهم ملكه بل لاستحقاقهم ولو رحمهم لكان ذلك بفضله لا بأعمالهم 

الله خلقنا ورزقنا وأعطانا وهدانا ونعمه سابغة علينا لا نحصيها بل إن من أسلم وأطاع الله تعالى فبهدى من الله وبرحمته ومنته وكرمه ، فلو حاسبنا الله بالعدل لأدخلنا النار، 

فالطائع لم يستحق الجنة بعمله بل يدخل الجنة برحمة الخالق المتعال
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:لن يدخل أحدا عمله الجنة . قالوا : ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لا ، ولا أنا ، إلا أن يتغمدني الله بفضل ورحمة ، فسددوا وقاربوا " متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري ، وفي رواية لمسلم:ليس أحد منكم ينجيه عمله . قالوا : ولا أنت ؟ يا رسول الله ! قال : ولا أنا . إلا أن يتغمدني الله منه بمغفرة ورحمة "

فهذا نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قوم الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه ويصوم ويواصل الصوم ويدعو إلى الله منتصبا في العبادة حتى يأتيه اليقين يقول لن أدخل الجنة بعملي ، فتأمل 

 فالجنة رحمته وليس عدله 

أما النار فهي العدل 

قال تعالى : "إن الشرك لظلم عظيم" فكان جزاء الشرك الذي هو ظلم عظيم نارا خالدا فيها 

طيب نستحضر سؤالك عن الزمن ، ليتصل الحديث ويتكامل 

هل العدل أن يعذبهم إلى الأبد أو يعذبهم مقدار ما عصوا؟

نضرب مثالا آخر للتوضيح

السارق سرق في ساعة واحدة 
الزاني استمتع بالزنا يُكرِه فتاة عليه ،  ساعة واحدة

وفي قوانين الدنيا الوضعية يحبس بمقدار كم؟؟ ساعة ؟؟ أم كل ذي جرم يقدر حبسه في القوانين الوضعية التي يعتبرونها عادلة من وجهة نظرههم ككفار 

الإجابة : لأن على قدر الذنب تأتي العقوبة وليس على مقدار وقت الذنب تأتي العقوبة

طيب 
أحق الله أحق أم حق البشر ؟؟

ولله المثل الأعلى 

المشكلة أن هذا الكافر الذي طرح عليك السؤال  لم يعرف ( الله ) ولم يعرف قدر الله وعظمته قال تعالى :" وما قدروا الله حق قدره "

الله تعالى خلق هذا الكائن وسخر له الكون وجعل له العقل ليفكر ويبدع وينتج 

ورزقه الرزق وأعطاه من شتى الألوان والأنواع والنعم فمن سمع لبصر ليد لكذا وكذا ...الخ

ويأتي هذا الكائن فيسب الله تعالى كما يفعل النصارى يقولون له ولد
ويأتي هذا الكائن ويسب الله فيجعله بقرة أو تمثال - تعالى الله عز وجل علوا كبيرا
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيعاند الله مثل اليهود ويتحدى الله ويسبه يقول الله فقير ونحن أغنياء
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيلحد ويجحد الرب جل وعلا ويقول ما للكون من خالق إنما وُجد صدفة
ويأتي هذا الكائن فيخادع الله يحسب أنه - المنافق - على شيء

ويفعل ويفعل ويفعل ...فهذا عدل الله به ولو شئت فقل هو يستحق أشد من هذا العذاب  لأنه طغى وظلم وتجبر وتكبر على ولي نعمته 

 فإذا عرف الإنسان أن الله تعالى عظيم وكبير وأنه هو العلي الأعلى لعلم مقدار ذنب هذا الكافر الذي عاند وجحد وسب الله تعالى فلو حُكَّمَ فيه لحكم عليه بما هو أفظع من النار

الله تعالى تعرف إلينا في الدنيا باسمه (الرحمن) واسمه (الرحيم ) فيحلم ويعفو ولا يمنع الكافر الدنيا وما فيها ، أما يوم القيامة فيغضب ربك غضبا لم يغضب مثله قبل ولا يغضب مثله بعد كما جاء في صحيح البخاري، فيحاكم الكافر بعدله ، ويتجاوز للمؤمن برحمته

فما أرحمه وما أعدله سبحانه وتعالى ، سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون 


 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "يوضع الميزان يوم القيامة ، فلو وزن فيه السموات والأرض لوسعت ، فتقول الملائكة : يا رب ! لمن يزن هذا ؟ فيقول الله تعالى : لمن شئت من خلقي ، فيقولون : سبحانك ، ما عبدناك حق عبادتك " صححه الألباني لغيره في صحيح الترهيب والترغيب

هؤلاء الذين لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ما عبدوه حق عبادته

فمن عرف عظمة الله جل في علاه لا يقول أين عدل الله في النار، بل يقول اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك ولا تعاملنا بعدلك بل لو عاملنا الله بالعدل لأدخلنا النار وهو غير ظالم لنا 

وصحح الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة ما رواه الديلمي قال :وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر خشيت أن يفسد علي ديني وأمري فأتيت أبي بن كعب فقلت أبا المنذر إنه قد وقع في نفسي شيء من هذا القدر فخشيت على ديني وأمري فحدثني من ذلك بشيء لعل الله أن ينفعني به فقال لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل جبل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبل منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وأن ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار ولا عليك أن تأتي أخي عبد الله بن مسعود فتسأله فأتيت عبد الله فسألته فذكر مثل ما قال أبي وقال لي ولا عليك أن تأتي حذيفة فأتيت حذيفة فسألته فقال مثل ما قالا وقال ائت زيد بن ثابت فاسأله فأتيت زيد بن ثابت فسألته فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لو أن الله عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ولو رحمهم لكانت رحمته خيرا لهم من أعمالهم ولو كان لك مثل أحد ذهبا أو مثل جبل أحد ذهبا تنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبله منك حتى تؤمن بالقدر كله فتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وأنك إن مت على غير هذا دخلت النار "


معذرة أطلت ولكن الموقف يستحق الإطالة ولعل الله تعالى يزيل ما علق من هذه الشبهة ويعينك في الرد على هذا الكافر ولعل الله تعالى يجعله في ميزان حسناتك فيسلم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> بارك الله في احبتي في الله ولكن سؤالي هل الله عز وجل لا يرحم ابدا الكافر اذا كان في النار خالدا فيها ولايخفف عنه العذاب ولايموت فيها ولا يحيا وكلما نضجت جلودهم بدل جلده بجلد غيره ليذوق العذاب ويشرب الحميم الماء المغلى التي تسقط منه فروة الوجه قبل شرابه و اكله من شجرة الزقوم وهذا ابد الابدين،فأين رحمة الله ؟


أخي بارك الله فيك والأخ صاحب الموضوع .
يجب أن تعلما أن الكفر جريمةٌ عظيمة -مهما صغرت في عينك  ولا يجب أن تصغر-فلا تستكثر العقوبة التي كتبها الله على من اقترفها وهو -جل وعلا - أعدل الحاكمين .

----------


## أبو القاسم

> تعلّم يا أخي أن كلامك وحده أو كلامي وحده ليس حجة بذاته


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..
لم أدع قط ان كلامي حجة ..ولم أطلب منك يا رعاك الله الأخذ بكلامي,هذا يقال لو قلت لك:عليك أن تأخذي بكلامي ونحوه وإنما رددت بأدلة 
..كما أن أسلوبك الأستاذي ليس حسنا:تعلم أن..إلخ,
ومع انك أقررت بخطأ ظنك وهو مما أحمده لك ويحسب لك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله تعالى
إلا أني رجوت لو جاء هذا دون تحفظ وبروح أرحب
بخصوص حديث (لو عذب الله أهل سماواته..)فقد ظهر لي بادي الرأي أنه يمكن أن يقال فيه :سنده جيد والله أعلم ويتطلب مزيد تقصٍ
مع أي لم أقل تصحيح الألباني مردود -هكذا-كما هو مثبت الآن
ولكن على كل حال معناه كما سلف بيانه
والله الموفق

----------


## بنت العقيلي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم 
والحمد لله على نــعمة الاسلام..

بورك فيك اختي ساره، فوالله هالني ما قرأت ان الله يعذب ولو بغير ذنب .. نسأل الله العافيه من الشرك وكلنا برحمة الله وبفضله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بورك فيك اختي ساره، فوالله هالني ما قرأت ان الله يعذب ولو بغير ذنب .. نسأل الله العافيه من الشرك وكلنا برحمة الله وبفضله


وبارك فيك المولى أختي الكريمة نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا من أهل رحمته.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم، هذه الشبهة من الشبهات القديمة للفلاسفة والسوفسطائيين، وجوابها باختصار شديد وبعبارة جامعة أن يقال لمن يقول (أليس من العدل كذا وكذا): وما أدراك أنه من العدل؟ العدل قوامه عند صاحب الشريعة: العلم والحكمة، فإن كنت تسلم بأن الله موصوف بتمام العلم وتمام الحكمة سبحانه وتعالى (العلم والإحاطة بالحال والمآل والغيب والشهادة وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون.. الخ، والحكمة في تقدير العقوبة بما يوافق الذنب ويليق به بلا زيادة أو نقصان)، فهل تدعي أنك أعلم من الله بما هو أعدل في تشريع عقوبة توعد بها قوما هو خالقهم لفعل بعينه قد نهاهم عنه؟ هل تزعم أنك علمت ما لم يعلمه الله؟ فإن قال كلا، فقد انتهى المقصود من الرد ولا مزيد! وإن قال نعم، فقد أثبت لنفسه ما يدل العقل الصريح والحس والمشاهدة على بطلانه مكابرة وجحودا، ولا مجال لمواصلة الحوار معه!
أما السؤال: أين رحمة الله في ذلك، فالحكمة وضع الشيء في موضعه الصحيح، فلا توضع الرحمة إلا في موضعها. والرحمة لا يُسأل عنها في مقام إنفاذ عقوبة مستحقة على قوم يلزمنا أن نشهد بأن الله ما أوجب لهم تلك العقوبة إلا وقد سبق في علمه أنهم لا يستحقون الخروج منها ولا يستحقون الرحمة، وعليه فإنك يا صاحب الموضوع ترى أن الجواب يؤول في الرحمة - كما في العدل - إلى مسألة العلم والحكمة، والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبي أويس حسام

لدي بعض الأدلة العقلية التي تؤيد ما قاله الإخوان في الرد على هذه الشبهة - هذا إن كانت شبهة - ومنها : 

-  قال الله تعالى (( _ولو_ ترى إذ وقفوا على النار فقالوا يا ليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنينبل بدا لهم ما كانوا يخفون من قبل _ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه_ وإنهم لكاذبون )). الآية. [ فنستفيد من الآية - استفادة لا تطرأ عليها الشك في ثبوتها- أنه لا يُخلَّد أحدٌ في النار إلا إن علم الله منه أن يكْفر به مادام الحياة تمشي في عروقه ]. فإن علم الله منه أن لو عاش لكفر به طول حياته, فكان العدل هو أن يعذبه الله في النار خالدا, كما لو عاش خالدا لكفر بالله خالدا. ومن هنا يظهر عدل الله وحكمته.

والخلاصة : (( أن الله لا يخلد أحدا في النار إلا إن علم منه أنه لو تخلد في الدنيا لكفر بالله طول مدة الخلود )).

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

ماذُكر مِنَ السُّنة العقلية في التطابق بين الجرم والعقوبة كمًّا وكيفًا إنما يرتبط بالعقوبات الجعلية التي تترتب على العمل عن طريق التقنين والتشريع ؛ وأما إِذا كانت العقوبة أثرًا وضعيًا للعمل وكانت هناك ضرورة وجودية بين وجود المجرم والعقوبة التي تلابس وجوده في الحياة الأخروية ، نظير من شرب السم فيُقْتل ، أو شرب الدواء النافع فيبرأ ، فلا نجد تلك المطابقة في الكم ولا في الكيف ، كذلك يكون السؤال عن غاية الله من تعذيبهم وهو غني عنهم = سؤالا ساقطا .

فالسائق الغافل لحظة واحدة ربما يتحمل خسارات نفسية ومالية تدوم مدة عمره . والإِنسان الذي يستر بذرة شوك أو بذرة ورد تحت التراب ، يحصد الأشواك والورود ما دام العمر ، فالعمل كان آنيًا والنتيجة دائمية ، فليست المعادلة محفوظة بين العمل وثمرته .

----------


## عبد الواحد بن عبد الصمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> لا يصح شيء من ذلك ولله الحمد وتصحيح الشيخ الالباني مردود .


إستوقفتني هذه العبارة واندهشت لرد الأخ على محدث كالألباني رحمه الله .
هل من دليل تثبت به ردك على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله يا أخي أم هو كلام بلا دليل.
سنستفيد منكم لو رددتم بعلم.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/170655

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وغير ذلك فلا يقال لو انه فعل ذلك لا يكون ظالما لأنه تصرف في ملكه ,,بل الصواب أن يقال:حرم الله الظلم على نفسه
> أو أوجب العدل وكتب الرحمة على نفسه ..وإن كان يقدر سبحانه أن يعذب من يشاء ولو دون ذنب لكن هذا ممتنع عليه لتنزهه عن الظلم.


أحسن الله إليك .
قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى 18 / 143:
 وَهَذِهِ النُّصُوصُ النَّافِيَةُ لِلظُّلْمِ تُثْبِتُ الْعَدْلَ فِي الْجَزَاءِ ؛ وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُبْخَسُ عَامِلٌ عَمَلَهُ وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ فِيمَنْ عَاقَبَهُمْ : { وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ } وَقَوْلُهُ { وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الظَّالِمِينَ } بَيَّنَ أَنَّ عِقَابَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ عَدْلًا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ لَا لِأَنَّا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ فَعَاقَبْنَاهُم  ْ بِغَيْرِ ذَنْبٍ . وَالْحَدِيثُ الَّذِي فِي السُّنَنِ : " { لَوْ عَذَّبَ اللَّهُ أَهْلَ سَمَاوَاتِهِ وَأَهْلَ أَرْضِهِ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ وَهُوَ غَيْرُ ظَالِمٍ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ رَحِمَهُمْ لَكَانَتْ رَحْمَتُهُ لَهُمْ خَيْرًا مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ } " يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ لَوْ وَقَعَ لَكَانَ لِاسْتِحْقَاقِه  ِمْ ذَلِكَ ؛ لَا لِكَوْنِهِ بِغَيْرِ ذَنْبٍ وَهَذَا يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ مِنْ الظُّلْمِ الْمَنْفِيِّ عُقُوبَةَ مَنْ لَمْ يُذْنِبْ . وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ الْأَحْزَابِ } { مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعِبَادِ } يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْعِقَابَ لَمْ يَكُنْ ظُلْمًا ؛ لِاسْتِحْقَاقِه  ِمْ ذَلِكَ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُرِيدُ الظُّلْمَ ؛ وَالْأَمْرُ الَّذِي لَا يُمْكِنُ الْقُدْرَةُ عَلَيْهِ لَا يَصْلُحُ أَنْ يَمْدَحَ الْمَمْدُوحَ بِعَدَمِ إرَادَتِهِ وَإِنَّمَا يَكُونُ الْمَدْحُ بِتَرْكِ الْأَفْعَالِ إذَا كَانَ الْمَمْدُوحُ قَادِرًا عَلَيْهَا فَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى مَا نَزَّهَ نَفْسَهُ عَنْهُ مِنْ الظُّلْمِ وَأَنَّهُ لَا يَفْعَلُهُ وَبِذَلِكَ يَصِحُّ قَوْلُهُ : " { إنِّي حَرَّمْت الظُّلْمَ عَلَى نَفْسِي } " وَأَنَّ التَّحْرِيمَ هُوَ الْمَنْعُ وَهَذَا لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيمَا هُوَ مُمْتَنِعٌ لِذَاتِهِ فَلَا يَصْلُحُ أَنْ يُقَالَ : حَرَّمْت عَلَى نَفْسِي أَوْ مَنَعْت نَفْسِي مِنْ خَلْقِ مِثْلِي ؛ أَوْ جَعْلِ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ خَالِقَةً ؛ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْمُحَالَاتِ . وَأَكْثَرُ مَا يُقَالُ فِي تَأْوِيلِ ذَلِكَ مَا يَكُونُ مَعْنَاهُ : إنِّي أَخْبَرْت عَنْ نَفْسِي بِأَنَّ مَا لَا يَكُونُ مَقْدُورًا لَا يَكُونُ مِنِّي .
وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى مِمَّا يَتَيَقَّنُ الْمُؤْمِنُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مُرَادَ الرَّبِّ ؛ وَأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ تَنْزِيهُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ عَنْ إرَادَة مِثْلِ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي لَا يَلِيقُ الْخِطَابُ بِمِثْلِهِ إذْ هُوَ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ شِبْهَ التَّكْرِيرِ وَإِيضَاحَ الْوَاضِحِ : لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَدْحٌ وَلَا ثَنَاءٌ وَلَا مَا يَسْتَفِيدُهُ الْمُسْتَمِعُ فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ هُوَ أَمْرٌ مَقْدُورٌ عَلَيْهِ لَكِنَّهُ لَا يَفْعَلُهُ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ حَرَّمَهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ؛ وَهُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ مُنَزَّهٌ عَنْ فِعْلِهِ مُقَدَّسٌ عَنْهُ ... إلخ كلامه رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/170655


*ما الحكمة في كون النار أبدية على الكفار ؟السؤال:
إذا ما كانت هذه الحياة فانية فلماذا يعاقب الناس بالخلود في النار وليس لمدة محددة إذا ما كانوا غير مؤمنين ؟ .
*
*الجواب:
الحمد لله
الجواب عن عذاب النار وأنه أبدي سرمدي ، ولم لا يكون مؤقتاً : من وجوه :
1. أن هذا الاعتقاد موجود في الأديان كلها التي يعتقد أهلها بالجنة والنار .
2. أن الطاعن في هذا الاعتقاد لا يخلو من كونه أحد رجلين إما مسلم أو ملحد ، فإن كان مسلماً فلم يخالِف ؟! وإن كان ملحداً فلم يخاف ؟! فالذي يؤمن بربِّه تعالى ويؤمن بهذا الوعيد فحريٌّ به أن لا يخالف شرع الله تعالى وعليه أن يأتي بالمأمور ويترك المحظور وإلا تعرَّض لوعيد من قد آمن به ربّاً وهو يعلم أن وعيد الله حق وقد توعد ربه تعالى من مات على الكفر الأكبر أو الردة أنه يخلَّد في نار جهنَّم أبداً فعليه الحذر من ذلك وأن لا يموت إلا مسلماً كما أمره ربه تعالى ، وأما غير المؤمن بالله تعالى فلم يخاف من هذا العقاب السرمدي وهو لا يؤمن أصلاً برب ولا بجنة ولا نار ؟! وبيننا وبين هذا الملحد يوم القيامة لنرى مَن سينجيه مِن رب السموات والأرض في يوم يقول فيه خواص الناس من المرسلين " ربِّ سلِّم ربِّ سلِّم " ، وأما إن كان المعترض يهوديّاً أو نصرانيّاً فهم يعتقدون أن مخالفيهم سيخلدون في نار جهنَّم فلا نظنهم يعترضون ! فقد قال تعالى عنهم ( وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى ) البقرة/ 111 ، فاليهود قالت لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان يهوديّاً ، والنصارى قالت لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان نصرانيّاً ، وكل واحد منهم لا يشك أنه مهتدي ناجٍ وأن مخالفه ضال هالك ، وإذا كان حكمهم على بعضهم بعضاً فمن الأكيد سيكون حكمهم كذلك على المسلمين ! ويكفي للرد عليهم ما قاله الله عز وجل بعدها مباشرة ( تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِين . بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) البقرة/ 111 ، 112 .
3. ومن أسباب استحقاق هؤلاء الكفار للخلود الأبدي في النار : ما أخبر الله تعالى به عنهم أنهم لو رُدُّوا إلى الدنيا لعادوا للكفر والضلال .
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي – رحمه الله - :
"وذكر ابن القيم سفسطةً للدهريين هي قولهم : " إن الله أعدل من أن يعصيه العبد حقباً من الزمن فيعاقبه بالعذاب الأبدي " ، قالوا : " إن الإنصاف أن يعذبه قدر المدة التي عصاه فيها " .
ثم قال – في ردها - :
وأما سفسطة الدهريين التي ذكرها – أي : ابن القيم - استطراداً : فقد تولى الله تعالى الجواب عنها في محكم تنزيله ، وهو الذي يعلم المعدوم لو وُجد كيف يكون ، وقد علم في سابق علمه أن الخُبث قد تأصل في أرومة هؤلاء الخبثاء بحيث إنهم لو عُذبوا القدْر من الزمن الذي عصوا الله فيه ثم عادوا إلى الدنيا لعادوا لما يستوجبون به العذاب ، لا يستطيعون غير ذلك ، قال تعالى في سورة الأنعام ( وَلَوْ تَرَىَ إِذْ وُقِفُواْ عَلَى النَّارِ فَقَالُواْ يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلاَ نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . بَلْ بَدَا لَهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يُخْفُونَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَوْ رُدُّواْ لَعَادُواْ لِمَا نُهُواْ عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ ) الأنعام/ 27 ، 28 "انتهى من" مجالس مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي " الشيخ أحمد بن محمد الأمين ( ص 59 ) .
4. وبحسب حال العبد في الدنيا من الطيب والخبث دواماً وانقطاعاً يكون حاله في الآخرة مع الجنة والنار .
قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
"ولما كان النَّاس على ثلاث طبقات : طيب لا يشينه خبث ، وخبيث لا طيب فيه ، وآخرون فيهم خبث وطيب : كانت دورهم ثلاثة : دار الطيب المحض ، ودار الخبيث المحض ، وهاتان الداران لا تفنيان ، ودار لمن معه خبث وطيب ، وهي الدار التي تفنى ، وهي دار العصاة ؛ فإنه لا يبقي في جهنم من عصاة الموحدين أحد ؛ فإنهم إذا عُذبوا بقدر جزائهم : أُخرجوا من النار فأُدخلوا الجنَّة ، ولا يبقي إلا دار الطيب المحض ودار الخبث المحض" انتهى من" الوابل الصيب " ( ص 24 ) . 
والله أعلم

https://islamqa.info/ar/170655

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

سر العذاب الأبدي للكفار، وأنواعه
السؤال
جزاكم الله خيرًا على ما تقدمونه من خير للمسلمين، وأصبحت كثير التفكير في نار جهنم، والعذاب الذي يكون للكفار يوم القيامة؛ ما جعلني لا أستطيع النوم، ولا الأكل، وأنا أعرف أن الله عادل، ولكن ما الحكمة من كون هذا العذاب الأليم للكفار والمشركين إلى ما لا نهاية بسبب كفرهم بالله، أو شركهم به في فترة محددة؟ وهل الله يعلم أن مثل هؤلاء لا يمكن أن يؤمنوا أبدًا؟ وهل هذا تفسير الآية الكريمة: (ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون)؟ وهل يستطيع أحد منهم تحملها، أو يمكن أن يخفف الله عن بعضهم العذاب؟ وما هو زمهرير جهنم؟ وهل يكون عذاب الكفار بالنار الشديدة فترة، والبرد الشديد فترة أخرى؟ وما حكم سؤال مثل هذه الأسئلة ليطمئن قلب الإنسان المؤمن؟ وهل هي من شؤون الله التي لا يجوز أن يسأل العبد عنها؟ أتمنى أن تجيبوا عن أسئلتي بما قد يخفف عني الكثير من التفكير و الوساوس - بإذن الله -.

الإجابــة
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فإن خلود أهل النار في النار عدلٌ محض؛ لأن العقوبة ملائمة للذنب، فلا ذنب في الوجود أعظم من الكفر بالله تعالى، فعظم لذلك عذابهم، وكتب عليهم الخلود الأبدي في النار؛ لأن الكفر الحاصل من الجاحدين لله غير مخصوص بزمن دون زمن، بل هو ملازم لهم؛ حتى لو أعيدوا إلى الأرض لعادوا إلى الكفر، كما أخبر الله تعالى، وهو الذي يعلم المعدوم لو وُجد كيف يكون، وقد علم في سابق علمه أن الخُبث قد تأصل في نفوس هؤلاء الخبثاء، بحيث إنهم لو عُذبوا القدْر من الزمن الذي عصوا الله فيه ثم عادوا إلى الدنيا لعادوا لما يستوجبون به العذاب؛ ولذلك قال تعالى في سورة الأنعام: وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَى النَّارِ فَقَالُوا يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلَا نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * بَلْ بَدَا لَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُخْفُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ {الأنعام:27-28}.

وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن النية والقصد والعزيمة لها أثر في حصول عذاب الآخرة، فهم يعذبون عذابًا أبديًا لنيتهم البقاء على الكفر مدة حياتهم لو عاشوا حياة أبدية، ويدل لهذا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما: فالقاتل والمقتول في النار، فقيل: يا رسول الله، هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟ قال: إنه كان حريصًا على قتل صاحبه. متفق عليه.

قال النووي: فيه دلالة للمذهب الصحيح الذي عليه الجمهور: أن من نوى المعصية، وأصر على النية يكون آثمًا، وإن لم يفعلها، ولا تكلم. انتهى.

وقال أبو بكر الحصني في دفع شبه من شبه وتمرد: لأن العذاب يدوم بدوام سببه بلا شك ولا ريب، وهو قصد الكفر، وبقاء العزم عليه، ولا شك أنهم لو عاشوا أبد الآباد لاستمروا على كفرهم، وكذلك المؤمن يستحق الخلود، وهذا معنى قوله: نية المؤمن خير من عمله. انتهى.

ثم إن نار جهنم يوجد فيها العذاب بالبرد، كما يوجد فيها العذاب بالحر - أعاذنا الله تعالى منها -.

وقد ورد في الصحيحين وغيرهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: اشتكت النار إلى ربها، فقالت: يا رب، أكل بعضي بعضًا، فأذن لها بنفسين، نفس في الشتاء، ونفس في الصيف، فهو أشد ما تجدون من الحر، وأشد ما تجدون من الزمهرير.

وفي رواية: قالت النار: رب، أكل بعضي بعضًا، فأذن لي أتنفس، فأذن لها بنفسين: نفس في الشتاء، ونفس في الصيف، فما وجدتم من برد أو زمهرير، فمن نفس جهنم، وما وجدتم من حر أو حرور فمن نفس جهنم. رواها مسلم في صحيحه.

وقال الحافظ في الفتح: والمراد بالزمهرير شدة البرد، واستشكل وجوده في النار، ولا إشكال فيه؛ لأن المراد بالنار محلها، وفيها طبقة زمهريرية ... اهـ

وأما عن عذابهم بالحر أحيانًا، وبالبرد أحيانًا: فقد روى ابن ابي حاتم ما يؤيده عن ابن عباس في تفسيره إِلَّا حَمِيمًا وَغَسَّاقًا {النبأ:25}، قال: الحميم الحار الذي يحرق، الغساق الزمهرير البارد. اهـ

وقال ابن كثير: قال الحسن البصري في قوله: {وآخر من شكله أزواج} ألوان من العذاب.
وقال غيره: كالزمهرير، والسموم، وشرب الحميم، وأكل الزقوم، والصعود، والهوي، إلى غير ذلك من الأشياء المختلفة، والمتضادة، والجميع مما يعذبون به، ويهانون بسببه. اهـ
وقال الألوسي في تفسير آية: ثُمَّ نَضْطَرُّهُمْ إِلَى عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ {لقمان:24}: والمراد بالاضطرار أي: الإلجاء، إلزامهم ذلك العذاب الشديد إلزام المضطر، الذي لا يقدر على الانفكاك مما ألجئ إليه، وفي الانتصاف تفسير هذا الاضطرار ما في الحديث من أنهم لشدة ما يكابدون من النار يطلبون البرد، فيرسل عليهم الزمهرير، فيكون أشد عليهم من اللهب، فيتمنون عود اللهب اضطرارًا فهو اختيار عن اضطرار. اهـ.

وقال ابن رجب في التخويف من النار: عن ابن عباس قال : يستغيث أهل النار من الحر فيغاثون بريح باردة يصدع العظام بردها فيسألون الحر.

وعن عبد الملك بن عمير قال: بلغني أن أهل النار يسألون خازنها أن يخرجهم إلى جانبها فيخرجهم فيقتلهم البرد والزمهرير حتى يرجعوا إليها، فيدخلوها مما وجدوا من البرد.

وروى أبو نعيم بإسناده عن ابن عباس أن كعبًا قال: في جهنم بردًا هو الزمهرير يسقط اللحم حتى يستغيثوا بحر جهنم. اهـ

وأما  السؤال عن هذا: فالأصل فيه الجواز، ولكن الأولى بالمسلم أن يشتغل بدراسة الوحيين، ويبتعد عن الاشتغال بالشبه، والاسترسال مع الشيطان في شأنها، وأن يحذر من الاطلاع على مقالات المشركين والمخالفين لأهل السنة، ومن استماع شبههم، فإن السلامة لا يعدلها شيء،  قال ابن القيم في مفتاح دار السعادة: وقال لي شيخ الإسلام - رضي الله عنه ـ وقد جعلت أورد عليه إيرادًا بعد إيراد ـ لا تجعل قلبك للإيرادات والشبهات مثل السفنجة فيتشربها، فلا ينضح إلا بها، ولكن اجعله كالزجاجة المصمتة تمر الشبهات بظاهرها، ولا تستقر فيها، فيراها بصفائه ويدفعها بصلابته، وإلا فإذا أشربت قلبك كل شبهة تمر عليها صار مقرًّا للشبهات ـ أو كما قال ـ فما أعلم أني انتفعت بوصية في دفع الشبهات كانتفاعي بذلك، وإنما سميت الشبهة شبهة لاشتباه الحق بالباطل فيها، فإنها تلبس ثوب الحق على جسم الباطل ... انتهى .

هذا وينبغي للمسلمين الذين عرفوا الإسلام، وعرفوا مصير هؤلاء الكفار أن يحولوا قلقهم من مصير الكفار إلى عمل مثمر يفيدهم ويفيد الكفار، فينشطون في دعوتهم إلى الله، وبيان محاسن الإسلام لهم، ويحدثونهم عن حياة الآخرة، وأهوالها، ونعيمها، وأن الإسلام هو الحل الوحيد للظفر بالسعادة في الدارين، والأمن من العذاب، وعليهم أن يبينوا مثل ذلك لعصاة المؤمنين حتى يتوبوا وينيبوا إلى ربهم قبل الموت، وعليهم أن يستخدموا في ذلك ما تيسر من وسائل الإقناع العقلي، والتأثير العاطفي، فيرغبونهم ويرهبونهم، ويحاورونهم، ويجادلونهم بالتي هي أحسن، وينبغي لهم أن يصبروا عليهم، ويدعوا لهم، ويرسلوا لهم رسائل مسموعة ومقروءة عبر وسائل الاتصال؛ حتى يقرأها الواحد وهو منفرد بنفسه، ويراجع نفسه في محتواها.

فإن أعظم ما يكسبه المسلم هو اهتداء شخص على يديه، كما في حديث البخاري: لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم.والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=233173

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://almoslim.net/elmy/289452

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread...E6%DA%CF%E1%E5

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

*جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم جميعا. تلك شبهة قديمة أجاب عنها علماء المسلمين في بيان حكمة التفريق بين الكفر وبين المعاصي في جواز العفو فقالوا في عدم العفو عن الكافر في الآخرة: إن الكفر مذهب يعتقد، والمذاهب تعتقد للأبد والدوام، فكانت عقوبته للأبد والدوام أيضا، أما سائر الكبائر فإنها لا تفعل للأبد والدوام، بل تفعل في أوقات عند غلبة الشهوات، فكانت عقوبتها غير أبدية، وجاز فيها العفو والإسقاط.  ثانيا: الكفر قبيح لعينه لأنه قدح وطعن في رب العالمين سبحانه؛ فلا يحتمل رفع الحرمة عنه عقلاً وشرعاً؛ فكانت عقوبته كذلك لا تحتمل الارتفاع والإسقاط والعفو في الحكمة، أما سائر المحرمات فيجوز عقلاً رفع الحرمة عنها فكذا عقوبتها احتملت الرفع والعفو.  ثالثاً: أن العفو عن المشرك عفو في غير محلّه عقلا وشرعاً لأنه منكر للمُنعِم طاعن فيه، ويرى ذلك القدحَ والسبّ دينا وحقّا على الأبد والدوام، وليست المآثم الأخرى كذلك؛ لأن صاحبها يعترف بالمنعم وفضله ولا يقدح فيه، وإنما يعصيه عند غلبة شهوة أو شبهةٍ فجاز العفو عن صاحب الكبيرة في الحكمة. رابعاً: صاحب الكبيرة مكتسب للطاعة في وقت العصيان كخوف عقاب الله، ورجاء رحمته، والثقة بكرم الله، وهذه خيرات جسام قد تقابل ما ارتكبه من الآثام بغلبة شهوةٍ، وقد تترجج عليه، فلا يحسن في الحكمة أن يُحرم صاحب الكبيرة نفع الخيرات ويوجب عليه عقوبة الشر، وأما الكافر فليس له معنى يستحق به مثل ذلك لأنه يكذب الله ويقدح وينكره أمره ونهيه، ولا يكون له خشية من عقوبة الله في كفرياته. 
*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حتى لو بقي الكفار في النار بقدر مقامهم في الدنيا فلن يطهر هذا خبثهم و كفرهم بالله فلو ردوا للدنيا لعادوا للكفر  و الدليل قوله تعالى:(وَلَوْ تَرَىَ إِذْ وُقِفُواْ عَلَى النَّارِ فَقَالُواْ يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلاَ نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . بَلْ بَدَا لَهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يُخْفُونَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَوْ رُدُّواْ لَعَادُواْ لِمَا نُهُواْ عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ ) الأنعام

فمقامهم في الدنيا لأقامة الحجة على خبثهم و كفرهم

----------

